

Is The Indiegogo Outpost Their First Move To Equity Funding? - NickWarner775
http://crowddistrict.com/indiegogo-outpost-equity-crowdfunding/

======
bludbath
Great article. This is going to be a huge breakthrough for Crowdfunding.

